# Two brothers need home!



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

These guys have been adopted by a forum member. Waiting for them to get home now


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So exciting one of our forum members has adopted them! See the thread here:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...iscussion/129722-have-major-announcement.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Excited*

I am so excited for PrincessDi, her husband and the Golden Boys!


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I saw it right after I posted this! So happy for them.


----------

